

Ultimate Tic-Tac-Toe Demo - ronaldx
http://xoxo.gl/ultimate/
A playable ultimate tic-tac-toe demo, following on from https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5898506
======
ronaldx
I made this following the discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5898506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5898506)

------
earless1
Well that was fast

